# MKIV 1.8T Car pulls left on acceleration and pulls right on brakes-VIOLENTLY



## jace77 (Jun 3, 2005)

First off let me start by stating that i recently installed ST coilovers in lieu of my worn out Koni and H&R. At the same time i replaced, strut mounts, tie rods, ball joints and control arm with TT bushings pressed in already, and new sway bar end links to accommodate the drop.

I figured i would do it all together to lessen the chance of failure to worn out parts. All parts that was replaced was stock with the exception of the shocks and springs. All parts had roughly 120k miles on them.

Anyways after install and alignment back to specs, the car handles great however when i accelerate it pulls hard to the left and when i slam on the brakes it pulls to the right?!?! I understand torque steer but there must be another culprit.
Mind you this was happening before with previous setup but not as bad and i figured it would fix this problem by doing all the necessary things that i installed as mentioned above. Boy was i wrong, it is even worse.

Can anyone help me out? 
I have heard anywhere from tire pressure (which i doubt because i checked), calipers sticking (possibly-how do i check). 
Will rear bushings attribute to this as i did not change any of them with the exception of the strut mounts for the rears. 
What about engine and transmission mounts?

Replaced brake pads, rotors and braided brake lines a while ago. As a matter of fact, on the way i did some panic stops to heat up the rotors before i pulled into my neighborhood. Low and behold, the passenger side wheel surface was a lot hotter than the driver side.

I forgot to mention, turn in feels tighter going left and wobbly going right!?

Never been crashed and driven in South Florida where streets are fairly smooth (no pot holes)

Please help me out.


----------



## jace77 (Jun 3, 2005)

Bump it up


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Jack it up and take the wheels off. Check everything under there, make sure all the bolts are tight and right in the suspension, and make sure all the brake components are functioning properly.

Normally I'd say this is probably a separated control arm bushing, but you just replaced those. Since you had no problems before, it's time to double- and triple-check your work.


----------



## naptalene (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds exactly like what happened to me. It was a loose bolt....... came back from the mech like that Now using different guy.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Anony00GT said:


> Jack it up and take the wheels off. Check everything under there, make sure all the bolts are tight and right in the suspension, and make sure all the brake components are functioning properly.
> 
> Normally I'd say this is probably a separated control arm bushing, but you just replaced those. Since you had no problems before, it's time to double- and triple-check your work.


I agree, you need to check that out.
Of course I got to ask, how does it handle well and steer all crazy at the same time, and you said 'violently'? :laugh:


----------



## gmullin (Sep 29, 2011)

bad alignment ?


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

You have a dragging left caliper


----------

